# WPSL in SoCal?



## Simisoccerfan (Apr 12, 2021)

What happened? Can’t find any team list for SoCal or San Diego.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Apr 12, 2021)

That’s weird. Wonder if the website is still being updated with everything and it’s just not there yet?


----------



## outside! (Apr 13, 2021)

WPSL website has always been a bit flaky. Low budget, probably run by a changing cast of volunteers.


----------



## gkrent (Apr 13, 2021)

I see a list of teams in the socal conferences, but no rosters, etc.  Probably because those are managed by the individual teams and are required to be uploaded until the start of conference play.   Are they even playing WPSL this season in SoCal?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Apr 13, 2021)

gkrent said:


> Are they even playing WPSL this season in SoCal?


That’s the $64,000 question!


----------



## Soccer43 (Apr 13, 2021)

They have been slowly updating the website as schedules and conferences get confirmed.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Apr 14, 2021)

I checked possible teams websites and each has nothing about WPSL for this year shown.


----------



## Dubs (Apr 15, 2021)

Simisoccerfan said:


> I checked possible teams websites and each has nothing about WPSL for this year shown.


It's definitely happening... but schedule unclear... I'm sure they're working it out.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Apr 15, 2021)

Well out of the supposedly 10 to 15 SoCal/San Diego teams I checked websites, facebook and twitter and most mention nothing.  A few said earlier in the year that information is coming.  One team has moved to UWS.


----------



## Dubs (Apr 15, 2021)

Simisoccerfan said:


> Well out of the supposedly 10 to 15 SoCal/San Diego teams I checked websites, facebook and twitter and most mention nothing.  A few said earlier in the year that information is coming.  One team has moved to UWS.


Understood.  There definitely isn't any information currently available... I just know that it is happening... no other info.


----------



## zags77 (Apr 24, 2021)

WPSL U21 Teams | Women's Premier Soccer League
					

|




					www.wpslsoccer.com
				




Saw on social yesterday as well, looks like FRAM and LA Surf along with Invictus have teams for 2021.


----------



## Soccer43 (Apr 24, 2021)

For some reason they have U21 teams ( only 4 for the Southern California conference ) and then the regular league that has more teams in it


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Apr 25, 2021)

zags77 said:


> WPSL U21 Teams | Women's Premier Soccer League
> 
> 
> |
> ...


The FRAM Ajax team has been around for more than 15 years playing in pro/am leagues.








						FRAM Ajax
					

The Premier Youth Soccer Club in the South Bay




					www.framsoccer.com


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Apr 25, 2021)

Soccer43 said:


> For some reason they have U21 teams ( only 4 for the Southern California conference ) and then the regular league that has more teams in it


WPSL just added the U21 division this season.


----------



## Yousername (May 28, 2021)

Looks like there are games playing:









						Schedule | Women's Premier Soccer League
					

|




					wpslsoccer.com


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Jun 2, 2021)

Yousername said:


> Looks like there are games playing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree my daughter is playing for LA Surf, she has a full schedule but not posted online yet


----------



## outside! (Jun 2, 2021)

Simisoccerfan said:


> Agree my daughter is playing for LA Surf, she has a full schedule but not posted online yet


I understand there is no money in WPSL, but even in a normal year their web presence is not very good. Hard to get fans when they can't find you.


----------



## vegasguy (Jun 2, 2021)

Las Vegas has the coolest name.  Atomic City FC.


----------

